# Incompréhension Ipad2 ,iphoto, itunes et Macbook



## lapika86 (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai tout d'abord chercher sur le forum quelque chose qui aurait pu m'aider mais en vain .. (je pense )
Je vient d'acquérir un Ipad 2 ,j'en était trés contente jusqu'à ce que je passe mes journées à essayer de trouver des solutions à certains problèmes.
Je sollicite donc votre aide avant que la tablette passe par la fenêtre !! : 

 -Je n'arrivait pas à parcourir mes fichiers stockés dans ma Time capsule via l'ipad, j'ai installer filebrowser et désormais j'y accède mais n'arrive pas à importer des fichiers dans l'ipad.

-J'ai acheter puis installer Iphoto (genial!!) mais IMPOSSIBLE de supprimer ,ni créer, ni même réorganiser les albums et les photos. J'ai suivi les aides que propose le site apple mais l'onglet "supprimer" n'apparait même pas! je n'y comprend rien!

Et finalement.. je suis assez surprise , voire même déçue, de ne pas pouvoir partager de fichiers entre mon Macbook et l'ipad en wifi ou en bluetooth.. le Mac reconnait parfaitement l'ipad , il essaye de se "juméler" avec lui mais l'ipad refuse (il en va de même pour mon telephone portable qui reconnait l'ipad mais l'ipad n'en veut pas .. c'est un samsung ..; ceci explique peut etre cela)

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer je lui en serait trés reconnaissante ..
Merci d'avance


----------

